# Fedor Is Back



## molmike (Apr 22, 2007)

fedor is back isnt that the big new years present a mma fighter can give ? what do you think about this fight ? 
and yes i saw the big left hook into chois face iam really impressed how this man without big muscels stunts every of his opponent


----------



## undertow503 (Nov 19, 2006)

Hope Fedor starts fighting some Top competiton now. That was just to easy for Fedor. Fought a wanna be hip hop star with one pro fight under his name.


----------



## enceledus (Jul 8, 2007)

agreed....fedor needs to fight some top competition and not these gimme fights..


----------



## Uchi (Oct 15, 2006)

Some of you guys piss me off. Giveme fights? CMH or HMC posed a serious threat to Fedor. You know why Fedor was in a rush to take it to the ground? Cause he knew that HMC had great power and could ko him easily.
If you call that bullshit look at Fedor's faces to see the damage he took from HMC in Fedor's gaurd. These were only a few punches too. And if it was standing HMC would have alot more power. Oh yea, he's also a pretty good K-1 fighter. 

In the ufc HMC could easily handle Big tim, arlovski, basically anyone who'll stand up and trade. But problem is, even if you want to take it to the ground, you'll end up on your back most of the time. If HMC trained BJJ, the dude would pose an unbelievable threat assuming he can make it to heavyweight since he is 367 pounds..


----------



## undertow503 (Nov 19, 2006)

Uchi said:


> Some of you guys piss me off. Giveme fights? CMH or HMC posed a serious threat to Fedor. You know why Fedor was in a rush to take it to the ground? Cause he knew that HMC had great power and could ko him easily.
> If you call that bullshit look at Fedor's faces to see the damage he took from HMC in Fedor's gaurd. These were only a few punches too. And if it was standing HMC would have alot more power. Oh yea, he's also a pretty good K-1 fighter.
> 
> In the ufc HMC could easily handle Big tim, arlovski, basically anyone who'll stand up and trade. But problem is, even if you want to take it to the ground, you'll end up on your back most of the time. If HMC trained BJJ, the dude would pose an unbelievable threat assuming he can make it to heavyweight since he is 367 pounds..


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kY9wj74As9Y

Uhhh yeah. HMC is a can dude. Big Tim would knock out HMC in my opinion.


----------



## 2-D (Sep 9, 2007)

the fact of the matter is HMC isn't a top 10 fighter when you have someone who everyone says is the greatest fighter of all time you want him to prove it against the best.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

Uchi said:


> Some of you guys piss me off. Giveme fights? CMH or HMC posed a serious threat to Fedor. You know why Fedor was in a rush to take it to the ground? Cause he knew that HMC had great power and could ko him easily.
> If you call that bullshit look at Fedor's faces to see the damage he took from HMC in Fedor's gaurd. These were only a few punches too. And if it was standing HMC would have alot more power. Oh yea, he's also a pretty good K-1 fighter.
> 
> In the ufc HMC could easily handle Big tim, arlovski, basically anyone who'll stand up and trade. But problem is, even if you want to take it to the ground, you'll end up on your back most of the time. If HMC trained BJJ, the dude would pose an unbelievable threat assuming he can make it to heavyweight since he is 367 pounds..


Agreed, Choi showed amazing heart in the fact he didn't tap from the first armbar. Him being in guard is like a regular person being in mount!

Hopefully we see Fedor/Barnett soon. I'm just glad I got to see Fedor compete again!


----------



## e-thug (Jan 18, 2007)

Uchi said:


> \]
> In the ufc HMC could easily handle Big tim, arlovski, basically anyone who'll stand up and trade. But problem is, even if you want to take it to the ground, you'll end up on your back most of the time. *If HMC trained BJJ*, the dude would pose an unbelievable threat assuming he can make it to heavyweight since he is 367 pounds..


Dude, that came off totally noobish. HMC has absolutely ZERO ground game and Arlovski, Big Tim would own HMC. 

Add in the fact that HMC was unable to use knees in the fight, makin it sooo easy for Fedor to win...

Fedor needs to start fighting top competition again, without adding these "stipulations".


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

undertow503 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kY9wj74As9Y
> 
> Uhhh yeah. HMC is a can dude. Big Tim would knock out HMC in my opinion.


Of course! Anyone who ever loses a fight is a can!

Look at the guys record. He beat Schilt for gods sake, the guy is, at the very least, a good Kickboxer.

In his fight with Fedor, Choi took fedor down once, ended up in top position in the ground twice, escaped one of Fedors armbars and made Fedors face look like pizza.


Does this man not deserve respect?


----------



## Cartheron (Sep 5, 2007)

e-thug said:


> Add in the fact that HMC was unable to use knees in the fight, makin it sooo easy for Fedor to win...
> 
> Fedor needs to start fighting top competition again, without adding these "stipulations".


They were both unable to use knee's to the head on the ground. This was made obvious by the referee at the beginning of the fight. This is the same as every Pride fight that had a big weight difference.


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

Cartheron said:


> They were both unable to use knee's to the head on the ground. This was made obvious by the referee at the beginning of the fight. This is the same as every Pride fight that had a big weight difference.


 In the other thread people were saying it was no knees at all, standing or not. 

I'm just glad Fedor is fighting again. It was either against a "can" now.... or wait longer and fight a "real" opponent.


----------



## Uchi (Oct 15, 2006)

e-thug said:


> Dude, that came off totally noobish. HMC has absolutely ZERO ground game and Arlovski, Big Tim would own HMC.
> 
> Add in the fact that HMC was unable to use knees in the fight, makin it sooo easy for Fedor to win...
> 
> Fedor needs to start fighting top competition again, without adding these "stipulations".


I think Arlovski would probably get koed. With maybe half a year of training in sub defence, take down defence (which is all he really needs) he will be a threat to anyone. 
I don't really see Arlovski getting a clean takedown where he's on top, if HMC's on top he could get a tko. 
And if Big tim kept is standing, he would get beat too. His usual size, and reach advantage wouldn't be there. He'd be facing a bigger guy. 
Tim would have to outclass him on the ground.

And the use of knees on the ground were not allowed because in pride they had a rule where if one guy was a certain weight over the other, the smaller guy had a choice of taking the knees on ground out. 
I'm sure many people won't want a guy 100 pounds heavier than themselves kneeing them in the face.

And anyone using the mighty mo to judge power...Mighty mo is one if not the hardest hitting guys in K-1 with more than 80% of his wins coming from KO or TKO(3 knock downs)


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

You can call Hong Man Choi a can all you want. Cause he is I know. The greatest Heavyweight fighter alive should beat a guy over a hundred pounds heavier and over a foot taller than him pretty easily right? Oh wait he did. That punch was f-ckn awesome by the way. But seriously how the f-ck does Fedor pull off those armbars so damn quick all the time. The first one he had him in HMC had his arm extended out practically holding all of Fedors body up. He just snaps them on so quickly I dont get it. Fedor definetly has the best armbars in the business.

People can say Big Nog is takin #1 if he beats Sylvia, but the fact is Fedor is the man and he is the best Fighter in the world.


----------



## tasshal (Oct 1, 2006)

Well,IMHO fedor got the armbars because of HMC's awful ground game and basically I don't think that he is compared to any guyin the top 20 heavyweights in the world, especially if we take away his knees... Am I the only one that saw that the fight lasted 2 mins and fedor was breathing from his mouth from the first minute? I think that if he faces someone in the top 10, or maybe couture, he must work on his stamina, he looked gassed after that second takedown. I am not saying that i think fedor isn't on the top, but i think that eventhough he won this fight, there are doubts about whether he is #1, and I think the doubts will be there as long as he fights in second rate orgs, against second rate opponents. And about him fighting barnett, why is a win over barnett something huge? When was barnett's last fight anyway? Who knows in what condition he is in? And who are the other heavyweights he coud face? Rizzo? Monson? Kimbo? Let's face it, he will never be undisputed fighting these guys, not unless he signs with the UFC.


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

Barnett acutally just fought not to long ago for Shooto, I think in a special rules match or something. I think that fight has to happen because he is the #3 Heavyweight out there right now and still has not got a shot at Fedor. Who else do you want to see him fight? Couture? Cause we all do and Fedor has just said that he cant wait to fight him. on www.mmajunkie.com Couture and Barnett are the only HWs I think he needs to beat to solidify himself as the best of all time. There is Arlovski, Sylvia, Werdum and others but the 2 main ones right out there are Couture and Barnett. 

I really dont want to see him fight Rizzo. I dont think a fight with Monson would be that bad, but I dont care if it happens.


----------



## aGenius (Feb 5, 2007)

tasshal said:


> Well,IMHO fedor got the armbars because of HMC's awful ground game and basically I don't think that he is compared to any guyin the top 20 heavyweights in the world, especially if we take away his knees... Am I the only one that saw that the fight lasted 2 mins and fedor was breathing from his mouth from the first minute? I think that if he faces someone in the top 10, or maybe couture, he must work on his stamina, he looked gassed after that second takedown. I am not saying that i think fedor isn't on the top, but i think that eventhough he won this fight, there are doubts about whether he is #1, and I think the doubts will be there as long as he fights in second rate orgs, against second rate opponents. And about him fighting barnett, why is a win over barnett something huge? When was barnett's last fight anyway? Who knows in what condition he is in? And who are the other heavyweights he coud face? Rizzo? Monson? Kimbo? Let's face it, he will never be undisputed fighting these guys, not unless he signs with the UFC.


I agree, but the UFC is also to blame for not putting together a reasonable contract offer for Fedor. I just hope that when Fedor is done his M1 contract, that the UFC bends to a unified promotion, or Fedor signs with the UFC itself. I'm pretty sure that if Fedor waits and continues to beat on these lesser fighters, that mma paydays will continue to grow and when he does sign with the UFC, the offer will be more than 10X that it was when he chose to not sign. As long as the 'myth' of an unbeatable fighter continues, Fedor will always be a big attraction. 

I thought that Fedor would be able to parry more punches, but he looked his usual cool in the ring. Best submissions = Fedor.


----------



## e-thug (Jan 18, 2007)

Uchi said:


> And the use of knees on the ground were not allowed because in pride they had a rule where if one guy was a certain weight over the other, the smaller guy had a choice of taking the knees on ground out.
> I'm sure many people won't want a guy 100 pounds heavier than themselves kneeing them in the face.



Im fully aware of the Pride rules, however, they werent allowed to use ANY knees (that includes stnading) as far as I heard, taking away a big part of HMC game.

And ya talk about HMC beating Arlovski or Big Tim wit half a year of training...well anything can happen in half a year, however as it stands right now HMC couldnt beat either Arlovski or Big Tim. 

You assume that HMC would learn some ground game in that time, I also assumed Melvin Guillard woulda trained some jitz before his fight wit Clementi and we know how that went.


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

I thought about the Knees affecting a big part of HMCs game, but I really dont think it would have mattered. Fedor by armbar anyway that fight goes.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

People can shit on Hong Man Chaoi all they want, but that guy poses problems for ANYONE at HW simply because of his size. Fedor handled him nicely.


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

Fedor>all said:


> People can shit on Hong Man Chaoi all they want, but that guy poses problems for ANYONE at HW simply because of his size. Fedor handled him nicely.


Oh definetly. Just because of his pure size weight and strength advantage he would just be hard to deal with. I think lots of UFC HWs could beat him, but armbar him in under 2 minutes not likely. Thats Fedors world


----------



## gsp_1337 (May 27, 2007)

HMC was supposed to fight Brock Lesnar in his debut in LA but couldn't get medical clearance. I'm not gonna get excited about Fedor beating some dude that was supposed to be Lesnar's debut opponent into mma. Also HMC plays human tetris wtf is that, lol. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ll2kajMH2u0


----------



## undertow503 (Nov 19, 2006)

gsp_1337 said:


> HMC was supposed to fight Brock Lesnar in his debut in LA but couldn't get medical clearance. I'm not gonna get excited about Fedor beating some dude that was supposed to be Lesnar's debut opponent into mma. Also HMC plays human tetris wtf is that, lol.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ll2kajMH2u0


OMG LFMAO.. man HMC sure broke that thing in half. Gosh, I just love the Japanese. 

Listen, i respect him for fighting Fedor, but i just dont think he has the skills to compete in the top level. 

I may be wrong, hope he can prove me wrong. He needs to get his ground game in order and lets see how he does. He should try and go train with Randy's team, that would do him good.

Just my humble opinion. 


Anyways, glad to see Fedor fight again, hope it's not to long until his next fight.

edit: Also, Choi should really start training hard, instead of doing his hip hop thing. MMA Korea has been critical of his training methods. After watching that video.. im really starting to like the guy, he's funny as hell to watch.


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

TheNegation said:


> Of course! Anyone who ever loses a fight is a can!
> 
> Look at the guys record. He beat Schilt for gods sake, the guy is, at the very least, a good Kickboxer.
> 
> ...


Yeah, since when is a K-1 dude with a win over Schilt a can? Yes, HMC had no ground game, but you can say that about plenty of fighters. He posed a serious threat because of his KO power, size, and strength.


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

ehh, this was pretty much expected! I'll be impressed when Fedor fights someone real!


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

Our champ:



















Wow, that one's hillarious


----------



## PrideFan123 (Apr 8, 2007)

HMC isn't top level competition, but he's far from a can. His size and KO power would be a problem for ANYONE in MMA.


----------



## attention (Oct 18, 2006)

kds13 said:


> Yeah, since when is a K-1 dude with a win over Schilt a can? Yes, HMC had no ground game, but you can say that about plenty of fighters. He posed a serious threat because of his KO power, size, and strength.


I wouldnt go so far as to call HMC a can... but he certainly isnt on the top tier of HW mma fighters.

HMC has little/no pro experience with mma rules except for this one match... and he fights Fedor of all people!

Does that make him a can? borderline IMHO.

Fedor needs to fight *anyone* in the top tier to show that he still remains on the top of the heap.... just my 2 cents.

This fight was more of a confidence builder for him, seeing that Fedor hasnt fought a pro mma bout in a long long time.

Hopefully 2008 gives us some more Fedor :thumbsup:


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Fedor needs to start fighting top competition. Plain & simple.

He is a great fighter, who is fighting kickboxers and MW's. Get back to being the dominant champion you once were. Get back to pounding Nog.....wait, don't get back to doing that.

Fedor is collecting a check. It's fine and all, but in about 6 months, I can't consider him number 1. It's been too long.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Look I don't know why anyone is acting impressed. This fight basically was enough for Fedor not to lose anything in peoples minds but beating a kickboxer shouldn't let his stock rise any. I mean come on subbing a kickboxer on the ground isn't that impressive it's something that has been done numerous times especially when the kickboxer won't take his arms of the mat.


----------



## milkkid291 (Dec 31, 2006)

e-thug said:


> Dude, that came off totally noobish. HMC has absolutely ZERO ground game and Arlovski, Big Tim would own HMC.
> 
> Add in the fact that HMC was unable to use knees in the fight, makin it sooo easy for Fedor to win...
> 
> Fedor needs to start fighting top competition again, without adding these "stipulations".



Couldn't have put it any better e-thug, I completely agree. To the guy who said HMC would own AA and whoever else, HMC had 1...ONE mma fight before this fight and people are saying he can own the top 10 HW in the UFC? Cmon, go learn some MMA before you make assumptions.

He could not use knees as mentioned by e-thug and he could not use elbows. Using elbows from the top would've helped him in not getting arm bared.

So you guys would rather see fedor fight these guys with barely any MMA experience, than fight some good top 10 fighters in the UFC? I personally think, even though Fedor had a good win, he should not be ranked number one if he keeps fighting guys like this.


----------



## daitrong (May 27, 2007)

GMW said:


> In the other thread people were saying it was no knees at all, standing or not.
> 
> I'm just glad Fedor is fighting again. It was either against a "can" now.... or wait longer and fight a "real" opponent.


Whether if all knees were illegal of just to the head of a down opponent, i don't think it played an important factor in the outcome of the match. Hong man Choi didn't even get a chance to knee even if he wanted to during the fight. 

the whinners need to shut up and stop complaining.


----------



## Zemelya (Sep 23, 2007)

Damone said:


> Fedor needs to start fighting top competition. Plain & simple.
> 
> He is a great fighter, who is fighting kickboxers and MW's. Get back to being the dominant champion you once were. Get back to pounding Nog.....wait, don't get back to doing that.
> 
> Fedor is collecting a check. It's fine and all, but in about 6 months, I can't consider him number 1. It's been too long.


Sure that he didn't have that fight to impress you or to rise in your eyes. He fought for money, for fans and fought whoever his management could arrange. and people enjoyed it.
You can consider whoever you want to be #1, it doesn't change anything.


----------



## milkkid291 (Dec 31, 2006)

Fedor is a great fighter and always brings an exciting fight, but he needs to start fighting top competition. Yes he had an impressive win, but he needs to fight people that are top ranked.

Fedor's management gets to choose who he gets to fight, wonder why they chose HMC? Becuase they knew he ground game was horrible and look how easily Fedor could pull an armbar.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

> Sure that he didn't have that fight to impress you or to rise in your eyes. He fought for money, for fans and fought whoever his management could arrange. and people enjoyed it.
> You can consider whoever you want to be #1, it doesn't change anything.


Well of course it doesn't change anything. It also doesn't change the fact that he's not going to be number 1 much longer. It also doesn't change the fact that he fought some kickboxer, who knew nothing about MMA.

If people still consider Fedor number 1 in 6 months, when he does nothing but wipe his ass with $100 bills, can I consider Bas Rutten to be the number 1 fighter?


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

bbjd7 said:


> Look I don't know why anyone is acting impressed. This fight basically was enough for Fedor not to lose anything in peoples minds but beating a kickboxer shouldn't let his stock rise any. I mean come on subbing a kickboxer on the ground isn't that impressive it's something that has been done numerous times especially when the kickboxer won't take his arms of the mat.


So I guess the fact Nog subbed Bob Sapp isn't impressive? Come on man, Choi's size is a monstrous obstacle in itself. Fedor outstruck Choi (for the brief moments the fight was standing) and he subbed him in 2 minutes. Submitting any opponent that quickly is damn impressive.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

His size is the only reason this fight helped Fedor hold his ground at #1. I mean if he wasn't 7'2 this fight wouldn't even matter it would be as useful in ranking as if he hadn't fought.

HMC was basically giving Fedor armbars. So the only reason this fight buys Fedor time in my mind is because I'm taking into account his size. Choi's ground skills were horrible. 

I have no clue how people are really that impressed this is basically Royce Gracie submitting guys in the early UFC's.


----------



## e-thug (Jan 18, 2007)

bbjd7 said:


> I have no clue how people are really that impressed this is basically Royce Gracie submitting guys in the early UFC's.


A good analysis, so very true:thumbsup:


----------



## nickman9000 (Sep 7, 2006)

*Dude, WTF?*










Choi was just a warm up fight for Rizzo, who is a warm-up for Randy. And the ***** tourney was a warm-up for his next MMA stint. And who knows, the Randy fight might be a warm-up for UFC. Better than jumping into the UFC and losing like others(who will remain nameless) from Pride have done. Fedor and his team are pretty smart.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Am I hallucinating?

was that van damme in the ring ?

I've never seen fedor so marked up btw.


----------



## undertow503 (Nov 19, 2006)

swpthleg said:


> Am I hallucinating?
> 
> was that van damme in the ring ?
> 
> I've never seen fedor so marked up btw.


Yup thats Jean Claude Van damme! 

I knew he was a mma fan, but didn't know he was close to Fedor. 

Ive started to watch the show from the beginning. Wow, the feel of Pride! wooot.... 

"We Are Back" lol


----------



## PanKrato (Mar 5, 2007)

Hong impressed me. Fedor did not.


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

PanKrato said:


> Hong impressed me. Fedor did not.


What did Hong do except fall forward when Fedor body locked him?


----------



## nickman9000 (Sep 7, 2006)

Hong man got in a couple good punches. It rocked back Fedor's head a good bit. I was kind of worried, when Fedor essentially pulled guard, and Hong Man started throwing punches. It just slipped my mind how good Fedors guard is I guess.


----------



## FromHereOn (Sep 4, 2006)

In an MMA world that has such a hard-on for money, I still can't sleep on Fedor just because he won't sign with the UFC. The dude doesn't want his hands tied.

If I have to continue to speculate on whether he'll defeat Tim f'in Silvia or not, then I will. Randy was a question mark, but I don't blame Fedor for a lack of "THE BIG FIGHTS".

Blame the dude that mandates inflexible contracts. He (whoever he might be) is keeping fighters with international prospects out of the game. As far as I care, there is no number one- just because of that fact. 

Honestly, until it gets fixed, who cares who the number one really is. Just pick who you like and stick with it.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

undertow503 said:


> Yup thats Jean Claude Van damme!
> 
> I knew he was a mma fan, but didn't know he was close to Fedor.
> 
> ...


You must have missed Fedor's fight with Matt Lindland, because Van Damme was there for that too, and I believe he made a speech following Fedor's victory.


----------



## integturbo (Jan 1, 2008)

FromHereOn said:


> In an MMA world that has such a hard-on for money, I still can't sleep on Fedor just because he won't sign with the UFC. The dude doesn't want his hands tied.
> 
> If I have to continue to speculate on whether he'll defeat Tim f'in Silvia or not, then I will. Randy was a question mark, but I don't blame Fedor for a lack of "THE BIG FIGHTS".
> 
> ...


Finally someone making some sense i,m sick of people goin on about fedor not havin big fights:

Firstly he was out of contract most of the year because pride was bought and destroyed 

how can he be blamed for not signing for ufc look at all the stipulations in contract and the main thing wanted was to fight in the world ***** final which he has done for years and he has huge pride in, which would have been a small price to pay for Ufc to get prob the best fighter in the world

Also as m1 stated they will pay 1million more to any ufc fighter than ufc pay to fight Fedor, so ball is in Ufc's court on that one as they are all that stand in the way of would give all mma fans what they want.

As for Fedor choi at end of the day who cares fair play for getting the fight considering M1 is only running a couple of months, Fedor did all he had to and won what was an awkward fight to say the least.
so wish people would relax it's great to see him back in action and we get least 5 more fights in next 22months what more could anyone want


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

Choi is just an even bigger version of Tim. Falling on Fedor a few times does not constitute a takedown, and laying on him is hardly BJJ prowess. asside from Tims ability to strike accurately, Fedor/Tim would go the same way, only quicker!


----------

